
Ask HN: What sites do you open everyday? - onmyway133
Sometimes I have free time, and don&#x27;t know what to read to enrich my life. There&#x27;s some resources that I definitely need to checkout everyday to read. What are yours?
======
Phithagoras
HN typically leads me to enough interesting things to fill my free time (which
I don't have a lot of).

